# Kanger dripbox experts / cloud chasers



## moey0208 (20/4/16)

Hi there all. I recently purchased a kanger squonkbox and im eager to build a good cloud chasing coil but not so sure whats the lowest i can go as the instructions say recommended ohms are 0.2 or higher, however I've heard about people going lower than that. Also the build deck is small so which wire will fit in on a dual coil , how many wraps , diameter of the coil as well best ones for cloud chasing on the dripbox. Thanks


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/4/16)

to really get the most out of the Dripbox I'd recommend getting a Velocity V2 clone. to chuck on top of it. Gives you a ton of options as far as builds and airflow. Better flavour and bigger thicker clouds.


----------



## Cespian (21/4/16)

Hey bud. The dripbox is a semi-regulated mech, so you can build as low as your battery allows. Considering that 0.2ohms will require 21amps from your battery, I personally wouldn't build lower than that (although it is claimed that the dripbox will not exceed 60watts - I have no idea what that means for Current limitations and I honestly wouldnt take the risk and find out because I am fond of my face). 

I currently have a dual 5 wrap 24gauge compressed kanthal coil over a 3mm ID and its running great for me (well, it was running great for the hour that I used it for and then realised I forgot to charge my batteries)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Larry (21/4/16)

Cespian said:


> Hey bud. The dripbox is a semi-regulated mech, so you can build as low as your battery allows. Considering that 0.2ohms will require 21amps from your battery, I personally wouldn't build lower than that (although it is claimed that the dripbox will not exceed 60watts - I have no idea what that means for Current limitations and I honestly wouldnt take the risk and find out because I am fond of my face).
> 
> I currently have a dual 5 wrap 24gauge compressed kanthal coil over a 3mm ID and its running great for me (well, it was running great for the hour that I used it for and then realised I forgot to charge my batteries)



lol I can't deal with single battery mods


----------



## Cespian (21/4/16)

Larry said:


> lol I can't deal with single battery mods



Neither could I... but its not so bad. 1 battery actually lasts me a day (smurf). I slap in a fully charged battery before I leave home and it dies while I drive back home from work. 

Larry, you know you want it. Follow your heart, not your wallet.


----------



## Larry (21/4/16)

Cespian said:


> Neither could I... but its not so bad. 1 battery actually lasts me a day (smurf). I slap in a fully charged battery before I leave home and it dies while I drive back home from work.
> 
> Larry, you know you want it. Follow your heart, not your wallet.



I have to admit that it is extremely tempting and I got really close a few times

I would need quite a reserved build to get good battery life out of it - but then is it going to be a satisfying vape? I have too many questions lol I must come through and test it!


----------



## Cespian (21/4/16)

Larry said:


> I have to admit that it is extremely tempting and I got really close a few times
> 
> I would need quite a reserved build to get good battery life out of it - but then is it going to be a satisfying vape? I have too many questions lol I must come through and test it!



The stock coils surprisingly worked beautifully, hence keeping my build at 0.2ohms. But yeah, come test mine, keep it for a day or 2 if you must (I will revert back to Griffin for a while and vape 10 litres in 2 hours).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Larry (21/4/16)

Cespian said:


> The stock coils surprisingly worked beautifully, hence keeping my build at 0.2ohms. But yeah, come test mine, keep it for a day or 2 if you must (I will revert back to Griffin for a while and vape 10 litres in 2 hours).



LMFAO!!! them claptons they rofl juice like no other! Will pop around, vape like 3 or 4 of those bottles (hopefully the battery lasts) and try a few builds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (22/4/16)

i've almost pulled the trigger on one of these twice. I need to control the CUD for now - I will get one end of the month though  - and I can't wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

